# Downside to the industry



## ruinexplorer (Mar 25, 2015)

Just read this article about the stress to those working in Australia. I expect to look and see if there are studies done in the U.S. http://www.tonedeaf.com.au/437209/heres-probably-dont-want-work-australian-music-industry.htm


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 25, 2015)

Quite the juxtaposition to WSJ's "Roadies the Unlikely Survivors of the Music Business" headline last week.


----------



## Footer (Mar 25, 2015)

To be fair... and I'm going to get flack for this... most Australian techs I have ran into are really high strung. Like, really high strung. More then the Italians even.


----------



## robartsd (Mar 26, 2015)

Footer said:


> I'm going to get flack for this...I have ran into


At least you qualified your statement.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 27, 2015)

MNicolai said:


> Quite the juxtaposition to WSJ's "Roadies the Unlikely Survivors of the Music Business" headline last week.



True, but I think the two articles were highlighting opposite sides of the business.


----------



## de27192 (Apr 3, 2015)

Footer said:


> To be fair... and I'm going to get flack for this... most Australian techs I have ran into are really high strung. Like, really high strung. More then the Italians even.



Contrary to flack, I couldn't agree more.

I have worked with Australians so highly strung if you hit them it would play a note.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 3, 2015)

I've only ever worked with one group of them and they were all really cool and laid back the entire time.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 5, 2015)

It is worth noting that the Australian study includes performers as well.


----------

